# My new gsd puppy Brutus



## Dominique Zito (Apr 24, 2017)

Picked out my first gsd the other day, he's 5 weeks. I can't wait to pick him up already!

Will post more when I get him


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

What a cutie. Looking forward to your pictures of Brutus when he gets home.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Congratulations! He's adorable!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

What a cutie! Looking forward to more pictures as he grows.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful pup! Congrats!


----------



## semcat66 (Feb 24, 2017)

Very Handsome!


----------



## Dominique Zito (Apr 24, 2017)

*Some more pictures*









Link: Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting









Link: Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

I hope he ends up all black in the face with bi color markings on the feet. Maybe with his little eyebrows haha


----------



## Dori (Apr 30, 2017)

So sweet, I know you are excited! I get to bring my baby girl home next weekend! I dont know which one she is in the litter yet! I am not sure which is worse, not knowing which baby is mine or knowing and not being able to have her instantly! lol.. I guess that is one advantage to a pound puppy.. instant gratification whereas going through a breeder requires an insane amount of patience! lol Congratulations on your pup!


----------

